# Black Beaver Mount Pics



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I got my black beaver mount from Ted Coneset. I think you'll agree he really did a great job!

Thanks, Ted!

John


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

Congrats!! Very nice!


----------



## DICE (Sep 28, 2007)

very nice he did a good job on it


----------



## NCTrapper (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice mount!!!!


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

John,

The pictures don't do that beaver justice. I saw it when I was up at Ted's during Thanksgiving. Beautiful animal and a nicely done mount as well.

Joe


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

nice mount!! look's awesome


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree, Joe. I'm not much of a photographer. The beaver is a lot darker than it looks in the pics. The shine of the fur makes it look lighter. 

And as far as Ted's taxidermy work, I keep wanting to flip a 330 over the beaver's head to make sure it's dead! Ted really does have the touch! If any of you are thinking about getting a furbearer mounted, you wouldn't regret giving him a call. Of the three mounts I have, Ted did two of them and now he's working on the buck I shot during rifle season. After the wife settles down, I think an otter or fisher (or both ) will make a visit to Ted's shop, too! LOL

Here's a picture of the marten he mounted for Emily. I think you'll agree Ted did a wonderful job on this one, too!










And here's a picture of Emily, her marten, and our intrepid Marten Guide!










I'm sending you an email, Joe.

John


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

I must say that I have seen quite a few mounted beaver over the years and by far your mount does look the most realistic of all of them.

I have to believe that a beaver must be one of the most difficult animals to mount, primarily because it must be extremely difficult to end up with the tail looking correct. Skinning a beaver tail has to be a slow and tedious job!

The way the tail is curved up is a very nice touch and definitely gives the beaver the appearance of being in motion.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

awesome pics and i agree he does do a very nice job!


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

An awesome mount John!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigbucksstop (Dec 29, 2002)

That is one great mount, congrats!!!!!


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Exceptional Mount!!!!probably the nicest one I have seen,that would look great in my man cave,for that matter anywhere in my house!!


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Beaver Season's open, MWP- and, while Ted's business is picking up (for obvious reasons) I'm sure he could "squeeze" you in! LOL

Thanks to all for their compliments, but remember- I had the easy part! All I had to do was trap it. Ted's the artist!

John


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice looking beaver BH2.

Also, thanks for posting the pics of your daughters marten ... especially the one in what looks like her bedroom. I have been trying to get my daughter involved with me trapping ... but so far no luck. She will deer, turkey & squirrel hunt and she is a salmon fishing fool. I called her in to look at those pics (showed her the one with you & Emily first). She said "oh that's nice". Then when she saw the pic of the mount, she roared ... "she has it stuffed and in her ROOM?":lol: 

I laughed at her and reminded her that she was the one that named her dead deer and squirrels. She'll come around sooner or later.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

nice mounts. One day i hope to have a couple 


Rob


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Actually, that's not me with Emily. That's Mike Anderson (a good friend and great "marten guide"). I'm the one taking the picture. He's "uptrapper" on the forums. And yes, her marten is in her room next to the porcelain dolls her Grandmothers got her. There's also another marten mounted in her room. We caught that one on a two-week trapping trip we took to Maine. Mike went with us on that trip. She's hoping for a fisher next.

Here's a couple more pics of Emily out trapping:

Her first beaver (age 7)










Her first otter (a week after the beaver)










Another pic of the otter:










Pulling up a beaver during the Spring 2006 season:










Get her out there! Tell her checking a trap is like opening a Christmas present!

John


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> Actually, that's not me with Emily.
> 
> Get her out there! Tell her checking a trap is like opening a Christmas present!
> 
> John


Great pics John! I didn't think that was what you looked like ... but I was not 100% sure.:lol:

I'll get her out there in time. Actually she has suprised me over the last couple of years with the hunting/fishing things she has enjoyed doing. Since we only have one child ... I'm pretty happy about that!


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I hear you, Ed! There's nothing like sharing the woods with your child!

John


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

Very nice mount! I think every one should mount a beaver.


----------

